# Bingo Wings :(



## Pixiya (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't stand the arm flab!!! How do I get rid of them, and FAST xD
i hate wearing sleeveless outfits. I'm not heavy or anything but them bingos are such a setback. They make my upper body look huge when I only weigh like 52 kilos -___-
Any tips on getting rid of them?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2008)

cardio to lower overall body fat.
weight training to put muscle on your arms.
eat well to take care of your  body.


----------



## unbelizable (Jun 9, 2008)

if u cant afford 2 get weights / go gym or anythin like that, tins of food like baked beans or somethin are good - sounds mental but it works lol!


----------

